# How to apply Poorboys Wheel Sealant?



## Cupra-R (Apr 17, 2008)

Ok this might sound like a stupid question to some of you but I'm trying this wheel sealant for the first time - in fact it's the first time I'm putting wheel sealant on full stop. Brand new wheels and the tyres haven't been fitted yet so obviously the best time for it...

The instructions on the container are a little vague. It pretty much says *Apply with a cloth or sponge, ;leave to haze then buff off*

But how much do you need to apply? Generously or sparingly? Should you be able to see it once it's on?

Dab it on or wipe it on softly?


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

just enough to cover the entire surface of the wheel,

if found thin is good, and apply a few coats of it

apply, leave on for 15mins or so buff off re-apply after 20-30mins

works well for me


----------



## Cupra-R (Apr 17, 2008)

I tried this but some places couldnt see the sealant at all. Perhaps I wasn't leaving it long enough before buffing off?!


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

yea its sometimes hard to see,

it will be there though


----------



## Cupra-R (Apr 17, 2008)

And how long would one tub be expected to last? Or how many wheels could you do with one tub? So I know I'm not applying too much!


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

hmm a fair few id imagine,

ive done mine lots of times plus a few mates etc and still have a good 3/4 of the tub left


----------



## Cupra-R (Apr 17, 2008)

Oh! Seems I'm using more than I should be. So the answer to my inital question is I should be applying it sparingly?


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

i wouldnt say sparingly,

but not blobs of it all over,

a nice thin layer over the entire surface is best


----------



## Cupra-R (Apr 17, 2008)

I defo didn't use blobs more of a dab in the pot with a soft cloth then wiping the wheels. I think I havnt left each coat long enough before wiping off


----------

